
SAP to buy Qualtrics for $8B - ericfrenkiel
https://www.axios.com/sap-to-buy-qualtrics-for-8-billion-1541977708-2936da4b-aeae-4ad2-9888-3dc384e08823.html
======
everybodyknows
More on SAP's push toward monopoly power:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18426808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18426808)

